# Bow Only lease or club wanted



## BPowell92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking for land in the bow only parts around Cobb and Fulton.


----------



## gotta biggn (Feb 8, 2012)

I need to lease out 315 acres in Bibb county. $9.00 per acre.


----------



## BPowell92 (Jun 18, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BPowell92 (Aug 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## GOTTAHUNT83 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not too far from Cobb or Fulton.. 

Check us out!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=684747


----------

